# Anyone crow hunting?



## ls1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone willing to teach me how to crow hunt or just let me tag along? Im new to hunting and have been having trouble getting crows in range. Also, does anyone know of any good places to try out(public) or will anyone let me hunt on their property? Pm me if you do!

Lance


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

ls1 said:


> Anyone willing to teach me how to crow hunt or just let me tag along? Im new to hunting and have been having trouble getting crows in range. Also, does anyone know of any good places to try out(public) or will anyone let me hunt on their property? Pm me if you do!
> 
> Lance


I hope your not crow hunting right now?!?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Why cant he go crow hunting? Season opened June 3 2011.


----------



## ls1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> I hope your not crow hunting right now?!?


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx Theres a link to the season dates crow hunting is open till next year in march. 

I shock em where do you fish and hunt at? I live in broadview hts too right by the rec.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont feel bad about not getting crows in range. ive been trying to kill one with the bow and video it at the same time. im in a pop up blind with a hen turkey decoy at 20 steps. they come in, hop around the decoy or land on a limb and caw at it. seems everytime i draw back the bow or get ready too, they fly off. its like they sense that dangers near.lol.


----------



## ls1 (Aug 1, 2010)

haha I never thought to use a turkey decoy. That would be in range for me im using my 12ga, but I can't even get them in that close. Last fri when I went out the closest one got was 100+ yards and then spotted me.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

22Mag and an owl or turkey decoy. Might try using both some time.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Try sending fireline a PM, he's pretty good at calling and killing crows.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ls1 said:


> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx Theres a link to the season dates crow hunting is open till next year in march.
> 
> I shock em where do you fish and hunt at? I live in broadview hts too right by the rec.


All over. Depends on what im targeting. Primarily northeast and central ohio


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you now need steel shot when you hunt crows now ...just so you know


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> All over. Depends on what im targeting. Primarily northeast and central ohio


just tell them with me


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> you now need steel shot when you hunt crows now ...just so you know


On private property? since when?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ls1 said:


> haha I never thought to use a turkey decoy. That would be in range for me im using my 12ga, but I can't even get them in that close. Last fri when I went out the closest one got was 100+ yards and then spotted me.


Are you using a hand call or electronic caller?
Hunt in shorter trees, crows will usually come in at tree top level, now I figured out that to get them close to me I wait until the corn gets about 7' tall, get in the corn and hit my electronic caller.
The crows come in a little higher than the corn and get close, close enough to see feathers fly when hit with a full load of 7 1/2 shot
What sound do you use or try to mimic if using a hand call?


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

If you want to spend extra $ electronic callers are top notch. Almost always brings em right in.


----------



## ls1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Right now I've just got bob arohnsons crow calling cd and I play that with a little boombox that is no where near loud enough. Im in the process of saving up for a fox pro caller but it will be awhile untill I get that. I do have a crappy hand caller but I think it scares them away more then it calls them in. Anyone wanna let me go with them on there next crow hunt?! Also I heard that you dont need to use steel shot unless its a migratory bird, so I can use lead right?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ls1 said:


> Right now I've just got bob arohnsons crow calling cd and I play that with a little boombox that is no where near loud enough. Im in the process of saving up for a fox pro caller but it will be awhile untill I get that. I do have a crappy hand caller but I think it scares them away more then it calls them in. Anyone wanna let me go with them on there next crow hunt?! Also I heard that you dont need to use steel shot unless its a migratory bird, so I can use lead right?


I have a Fox Pro, I use to have Johnny Stewart cassette tapes but gave them away when I got my Fox Pro or I would give them to you

The "Death cry of a crow" is deadly, the crows come immediately and they are cautious when coming in, which is why I said the canopy above you is a key component in getting a shot

If you hunt in an area with tall trees then you will have a long shot, also crows are smart and once they figure you out or see you then they will stay a 100 yards or more away

Use the corn field method I stated above and have plenty of shells, also I rarely use a decoy anymore, I use the death cry sound, shoot/hunt for maybe 30 minutes and then move to a new place


----------



## ls1 (Aug 1, 2010)

They always seem to spot me when they get close, do you think a popup blind would be worth it? I have the death cry sound on the cd I use.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

http://http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm Try the el cheapo call works fine just hook up a mps player or you phone. The phone is kinda fun when you get a phone call while hunting.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ls1 said:


> They always seem to spot me when they get close, do you think a popup blind would be worth it? I have the death cry sound on the cd I use.


They would spot the blind and would see you shooting out of it and the crows would scatter to the high Heavens

Just get good camo clothes, hide in the woods in brushy areas or hide in the corn and you will be ok

Also remember, if you shoot and kill them, they can't go back and warn their buddies and if they are dead they can't figure you out in the first place

Crows are smart and have great eyesight so plan accordingly


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Why cant he go crow hunting? Season opened June 3 2011.


Dam what the hell was i thinking? lol


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Tatonka said:


> On private property? since when?


thats what i was told by the gw


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I use a electronic caller and use a few decoys. I hunt from a blind and shoot several with my bow. I hunt on private ground and set the blind up in pines and set the decoys out in the open ground.
BTW I have a Lohman caller with a few decoys and several cass. tapes I will part with for someone starting out. I will take $50.00 and it all comes in a carry bag. Let me know.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> thats what i was told by the gw


I haven't seen the law, I know steel shot for waterfowl but have yet to see for crow, I will do some more checking
I think GW are like Park Rangers and some cops, they don't know the laws and have to be corrected at times, of course there is a proper place and time to correct them


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

You can thank yo-bama for the steel shot law. Some einstein in his administration made crows a migratory bird now so they fall under the steel shot laws. I might be wrong but I don't think there are enough crow hunters out there to be giving lead poison to wildlife from crow hunting. I don't want to give him any ideas but I would venture to say that there is more lead in the environment from one deer season in Ohio than 10 crow seasons?


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

http://www.gohuntn.com/ned/reports/316-federal-government-bans-lead-ammo-for-crows-nuisance-birds


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

TeamClose said:


> http://www.gohuntn.com/ned/reports/316-federal-government-bans-lead-ammo-for-crows-nuisance-birds


This article is about Kommiefornia, the lead bans in that state are infamous amongst shooters hunters
I tried many times to go to the Ohio DNR site and it is down, this happens quite a bit so I called a guy, he said IF this is a law that it would be on public grounds and not private
Also, crows have been considered migratory and the reason we have a dumb treaty over crows with Mexico and the reason we are only allowed to hunt crows Fri, Sat and Sun and only 9 months out of the year
I am still not sure, told the guy thanks and I will try to go to the ODNR site if and when it comes back up


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/RegulationsPolicies/mbta/mbtandx.html

As you can see from this list on a gov. website, there are 8 types of crows listed including the common crow.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

TeamClose said:


> http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/RegulationsPolicies/mbta/mbtandx.html
> 
> As you can see from this list on a gov. website, there are 8 types of crows listed including the common crow.


And we can only hunt them so many days a year, a common pest yet some dumb treaty with Mexico limits the days
Unless there is predation and then it is a different ball game 
ODNR site is still down, for me anyway


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ODNR site is finally back up and it looks like lead is fine for crow

Allowable hunting methods 

Fox, Raccoon, Skunk, Opossum, Weasel, Squirrel,
Cottontail Rabbit, Ring-necked Pheasant, Ruffed
Grouse, Bobwhite Quail, and *Crow* 

Refer to Hunting Regulations for Season Dates

Longbow - includes compound and recurve bows

Crossbow

Handgun  any caliber

Rifle  any caliber

Shotgun  10 gauge or smaller

Airgun



And then 

Waterfowl/Migratory Game Birds

Refer to Hunting Regulations for Season Dates

Shotgun  10 gauge or smaller; cannot hold more than 3 shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler which limits the capacity of the gun to 3 shells. The filler must be such that it cannot be removed without disassembling the gun. *Only nontoxic shot may be used to take waterfowl, rails, snipe, and gallinules.*

Longbow - includes compound and recurve bows


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

do you eat crow?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

CatchNrelease said:


> do you eat crow?


Eat crow as in I am wrong or eat crow as in what do I do with them after shooting them?


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Tatonka said:


> Eat crow as in I am wrong or eat crow as in what do I do with them after shooting them?


What do you do with them


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

CatchNrelease said:


> What do you do with them


***** have to eat too, I also use the dead ones as decoys until the end of the day and then toss them in the woods


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I also like blasting crows with my 22-250, 223 and 17 HMR


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I breast out crows and cook the breasts like steaks. Keep them rare or medium rare and they are good. Much more done than that and they get tough.


----------



## superduder (Apr 12, 2008)

Tatonka said:


> I also like blasting crows with my 22-250, 223 and 17 HMR


That doesn't sound like there'd be alot of the bird left...


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

superduder said:


> That doesn't sound like there'd be alot of the bird left...



Feather dust, it is a beautiful thing


----------

